# Cheddar Pic



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ready for the cave....


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

That looks like a very nice cheese, congratulations!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! Have any pics of how you did this?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have some pics I plan to use for a pictorial. I'll post a link when it's done


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's really nice. I agree pictorial please.


----------



## kemrefarms (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful and I want some of that!!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

CM, I would love for you do a tutorial for this forum. Pretty please????


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Absolutely!! I have a nice pictorial on mozzarella that I can post here. I might have enough pics to do a cheddar, I'll see what I can put together.


----------

